# 1st Fuente "DVD" pass-



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Here are pic's of the 1st Fuente DVD pass. I want to thank all of you fine BOTL's that participated and I am extremely happy on how well it went. I want to also thank you kind gent's that totally destroyed me with individual cluster Bombs!! You guys are too kind and all of the smokes are awesome. I was very excited for the pass to get here. Like a little kid on early Christmas morning minus all the Explosions!!:lol::biggrin:*


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Hope you enjoy all the smokes!Thanks for a great pass.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Damnit I was hoping to hit you with a conquista first ...damn you xavier chino. All in all that is awesome but cmon David you had it coming.


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Wow, those look great.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nicely done men!!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

*OMG!!!*


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! Looks like it turned out very very well!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Moly--thems some smokes


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

wow Very nice


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Amazing>>>amazing!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, David!! You received some great sticks there!! Amezing!!

ps. Is that een Anejo for 8.25$????? If that is true I move!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that's what I call a PASS! Sweet rewards there David - enjoy bro! 

CD


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Wow...just wow...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sokinj--- looks like everyone that deals with you here enjoy everything you do bud--Very nice of all the guys to show how much they appreciate your help---Great job & to top it off Great Selection of Smokes also!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Unbelievable kindness among a great group of true friends.

Congrats on a completed pass of such quality!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome "pass"!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That was an awesome pass for sure. Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks again for the pass!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Some great smokes there!!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Awsome pass and awsome looking smokes!!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. Nice job guys!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

totally awesome!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that was such a great pass I was just glad to be a part of it, and as for all the bombs you totaly had it comming.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Damnit I was hoping to hit you with a conquista first ...damn you xavier chino. All in all that is awesome but cmon David you had it coming.


ha, ha I win

Hey thanks again for the awsome pass


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks agian for the Pass David, it was great to be a part of it. And enjoy the smokes!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah that was a great pass!!!
enjoy all of those fun bombs :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

While I was merely an online witness, it was quite a journey. Thanks for the trip.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the pass. It was a good time.

Chris


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks for the pass man! enjoy the xtras!


----------

